
Show HN: Arengu, the brain behind your sign-up forms - jacobovidal
https://www.arengu.com/?source=hackernews-launch-2020
======
jacobovidal
Hello!

This Jacobo, cofounder of Arengu, today we are launching Arengu in Product
Hunt and I’ve also decided to write a blog post telling you about our journey
building Arengu from scratch, the idea behind it and our vision. I hope this
could inspire and help other founders!

As a quick context, Arengu is a SaaS that helps you to build all your sign-up
logic without coding and streamline user onboarding by using your existing
APIs or authentication systems.

A few highlights:

\- Drag & drop editor: Build flows and forms in no time & with no code.

\- Use cases templates: Registration flows, adaptive sign-up flows,
passwordless flows, OTP email/SMS flows, social login, etc.

\- Low-code: Reduce development time, maintenance & costs.

\- Stack agnostic: Integrate it with any stack.

Read my blog post talking about how we've built Arengu from scratch, our story
and vision: [https://blog.arengu.com/arengu-the-brain-behind-signup-
forms...](https://blog.arengu.com/arengu-the-brain-behind-signup-forms-our-
story-and-vision/)

Also if you are a Product Hunt user, do not miss our launch at:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/arengu](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/arengu)

I would love to receive any kind of feedback from you!

